# Boston Pd List



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Like many of you I am awaiting the 2005 exam scores. I read on one of the threads that it is expected that Boston will hire aggressively for the next few years due to the current shortage and up coming retirements. Regarding the Boston Police Department, can someone share with me some info about the following&#8230; 

1) What is Boston PD's hiring process?

2) What is the % of applicant's who fail the BG or PSYCH exam?

3) What do you typically need to score to get a card?

Thanks - Sean


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Like many of you I am awaiting the 2005 exam scores. I read on one of the threads that it is expected that Boston will hire aggressively for the next few years due to the current shortage and up coming retirements. Regarding the Boston Police Department, can someone share with me some info about the following&#8230;
> 
> 1) What is Boston PD's hiring process?
> 
> ...


1.) Its not a joke.....it tedious and difficult. Attention to detail.
2.) At least half who recieve cards I'd say....
3.) You need to be a veteran. Or a cadet.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

billj said:


> 1.) Its not a joke.....it tedious and difficult. Attention to detail.
> 2.) At least half who recieve cards I'd say....
> 3.) You need to be a veteran. Or a cadet.


Are you on Boston? Curious...I'm not a VET or Cadet and scored a 94 on this last exam. From what Iv'e seen here, it's not too bad a score. Do you know how many they will be hiring, etc...? Give me some good news pls.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> Are you on Boston? Curious...I'm not a VET or Cadet and scored a 94 on this last exam. From what Iv'e seen here, it's not too bad a score. Do you know how many they will be hiring, etc...? Give me some good news pls.


If you really want to be a police officer I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket. Be sure to look for listings and apply at non CS towns that do not have to give preferences, or have an age limit. How do you feel about Florida? West Palm Beach county is hiring like crazy from what I hear. I'd head down there myself but my wife is not too keen on leaving MA. Good luck man!


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> If you really want to be a police officer I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket. Be sure to look for listings and apply at non CS towns that do not have to give preferences, or have an age limit. How do you feel about Florida? West Palm Beach county is hiring like crazy from what I hear. I'd head down there myself but my wife is not too keen on leaving MA. Good luck man!


Seems like all the none CS towns and cities are looking for certified officers. I remmeber the days where PD's would sponser you just so you could get the Academy under your belt....Is there a POLY in FL?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> Seems like all the none CS towns and cities are looking for certified officers. I remmeber the days where PD's would sponser you just so you could get the Academy under your belt....Is there a POLY in FL?


Not all non CS towns require certified officers, though they may give them preference. Yes, most FL depts require that you pass a Polygraph. You seem concerned, do you have any skeletons that may bar you from LE?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> Not all non CS towns require certified officers, though they may give them preference. Yes, most FL depts require that you pass a Polygraph. You seem concerned, do you have any skeletons that may bar you from LE?


Thanks for the info, I will keep my eyes open. No skeletons...I wish it were that easy as I would try to explain those away. Iv'e been POLY'd 5 times, each time with same questions/answers and different results. I do not react well to that machine. Interviews, BG, Psych test...pass with flying colors.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

A lot of people don't go well with Polygraphs...but if you try to stay calm and relax it's not too bad. My husband was told he was trying to trick the machine with his breathing....but he wasn't and he still passed. I passed mine no problem, but a lot of people have problems with them....

You'll do ok wherever you decide to go.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Try looking in places like Vermont and NH, they seem to be hiring often.


----------

